# Krate shifter styles



## Grey Ghost (Oct 10, 2022)

I apologize if this subject has already been addressed.
I did a search but didn’t see anything.

My question is this.
 Why did Schwinn put 2 styles of shifters on Krates?
Is one more desirable than the other?

Mine is a 1969 and it has the bent style instead of the tall straight one.
Someone told me that only 1969 models had the bent version.

I kind of liked the super tall nut-buster version when I was young and remember seeing more of those.

Also, was the “5” decal for the handle face ever standard, or was it an available add-on?
I don’t want to put one on if it wasn’t a stock item.

Thanks for the input.


----------



## nick tures (Oct 10, 2022)

yeah if i remember right 69 had 3 different style shifters that were the bent over early middle and late, 1968 was straight up and down and 70 and later


----------



## Grey Ghost (Oct 10, 2022)

Ah, I think I remember those variations.

They probably grabbed whatever was in the parts bin that month.

Well, at least I know mine is “correct”!


----------



## nick tures (Oct 10, 2022)

Yeah most likely indeed ! Yeah that’s good, your derailleur is wrong though just trying to help


----------



## Grey Ghost (Oct 11, 2022)

Yes, it’s a SunTour derailleur. I noticed that before I bought the bike.

Those things had a hard life hanging down low on these little bikes.
As a kid, I don’t remember ever seeing one on a Krate that wasn’t scratched or banged up.

I might just keep it on. It works well.

Thanks for the input though.


----------



## stingrayjoe (Oct 11, 2022)

What is the serial number with letters stamped into the frame?


----------



## Grey Ghost (Oct 11, 2022)

On the bike frame?


----------



## stingrayjoe (Oct 11, 2022)

Yes, either on the left side rear fork end/drop out or up front on the head tube lower left below head badge.

*No need to look beneath bottom bracket on this one.


----------



## Grey Ghost (Oct 11, 2022)

LE17536
Manufactured late 1969 I believe


----------



## nick tures (Oct 11, 2022)

Grey Ghost said:


> Yes, it’s a SunTour derailleur. I noticed that before I bought the bike.
> 
> Those things had a hard life hanging down low on these little bikes.
> As a kid, I don’t remember ever seeing one on a Krate that wasn’t scratched or banged up.
> ...



no problem !  sometimes if it works leave it


----------

